# Guess type based on eyes



## Cherry

Spf30 said:


> Trying again...


xNFP


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## alfieplu

infj ^


----------



## tosakski

Lorem ipsum


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Isfj?


----------



## TranquilMindGun

@Decappuccino ESTP?

i'm INFJ, so good job! And thank you.


----------



## Helnax

Giving it a try!


----------



## Cherry

Helnax said:


> Giving it a try!


ESFP or EXFJ


----------



## colder

@Helnax ENTJ


----------



## TricoFeathers

Too curious not to give this a try.










^-- Normal, neutral expression. Usually asked if I'm mad about something, or sad. Taken in poor lighting.










^-- Taken from a photo where I was smiling, better lighting, and I was feeling really happy about something. My eyes are slightly asymmetrical, it's easier to tell when I smile.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

^ Definitely NFP, to some degree. The second image resembles the "glint", or "personality", in my rl INFP friend's eyes. Oddly so.

***
Contemplative, focused, competitive. 









Happy, content.


----------



## Jaune

I'd type the contemplative eyes as ENTJ and the happy eyes as ENFP. So maybe ENFJ overall. Enneagram guess would be 6w5 3w4 8w9 sp/so or something like that.


----------



## SocioSanity

id guess esfj


----------



## RisingWave

Going full phrenology now lmao. If eyes now why not skull shape huh?


----------



## RisingWave

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> ^ Definitely NFP, to some degree. The second image resembles the "glint", or "personality", in my rl INFP friend's eyes. Oddly so.
> 
> ***
> Contemplative, focused, competitive.
> 
> View attachment 818869
> 
> 
> Happy, content.
> 
> View attachment 818871


 Was the friend professionally tested by 2 or more people or just your guess?


----------



## X A N A

Sociosanity: INTJ


----------



## LietPol34

My hunch is ISFP 469


----------



## The Veteran

Apologise for buzzkill. Just so you know you can't really interpret someone's type just by looking at eyes. It is very vague if you are going to do it like that.


----------



## lokasenna

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Contemplative, focused, competitive.
> 
> View attachment 818869
> 
> 
> Happy, content.
> 
> View attachment 818871


ENFP seems right. INFP is possible. Your eyes look warm with a sparkle of muted intensity. 



Sandpit Turtle said:


> View attachment 818907


Seems Se-dominant. Very piercing, direct eye contact. 



SocioSanity said:


> View attachment 819841


Not enough of your face is visible to get a read on you. Your eye color is nice though. 



Naofumi said:


>


You seem to be on the Se/Ni axis. Definitely not ISFP though, or any F type for that matter. I vote ISTP. 



LietPol34 said:


> View attachment 821605


You seem like a socionics alpha or delta. I'd have to see more of your face to place you, but ISFJ is possible.


----------



## LietPol34

That would be cool actually! Here


----------



## lokasenna

LietPol34 said:


> That would be cool actually! Here
> View attachment 821735


Aw, cute. Yes, alpha seems right, and ISFJ in MBTI. Your facial expression appears reserved - you aren't smiling fully. Your eyes lack the "Se stare," and while soft, they aren't hazy in the way I associate with Ns. The shape seems Fe but not Fe dominant, not to mention there isn't enough intensity in your look to make me think Fe dominant.


----------



## lokasenna

Xool Xecutioner said:


> View attachment 821737


Look at the camera, bruh.


----------



## The Veteran

The society has gone mad.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Rate it now @lokasenna


----------



## lokasenna

Xool Xecutioner said:


> View attachment 821759
> 
> 
> Rate it now @lokasenna


It's not easy because you're still at a slant instead of looking directly into the camera (looking down narrows the eyes, your eyes look half closed), but your aversion to taking a straight-on shot is interesting information. Your expression seems rather affected. There's a certain degree of haziness in your eyes I'd normally associate with N, but I can see your phone reflected in your pupil, so it may just be the quality of the lighting. Anyway, if you can figure out how to take an eye typing photo, I can figure out how to type you, but beyond that, *shrug*.


----------



## Scirrus

^ISxJ leaning toward ISFJ (last pic)


----------



## stevieg306

Still in bed about to go to work lol. I took 2 pics, one looking at the screen and one looking at the front camera of my phone


----------



## polyjoylove

Xsfp


----------



## polyjoylove

Meow


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 824447


View attachment 824449


View attachment 824451


----------



## polyjoylove

Istj


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

@polyjoylove ENFP?


----------



## polyjoylove

Your eyes look deep and absolutely intuitive, with ni, introverted.

So inxj, maybe infj


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Why not. My eyes (a bit sunny?)
View attachment 824893


My dad's eyes (it was windy asf)
View attachment 824895


My mum's eyes (she is not mentally well at the moment...)
View attachment 824897


----------



## Suntide

Yes this is my neutral expression, no I don't know why my eyebrows are like this


----------



## Lacrimosa

Probably INFP or ISFP.


----------



## bleghc

isfp 4w3 !


----------



## Alana

ENFP 6w7


----------



## bleghc

infp 4 w a stroooong 6w5 fix ! sx/sp









love me a good ol running mascara/smudged eyeshadow look


----------



## Enoch

Can't really tell but obviously extraverted feeling.

I would post in this thread but phone camera quality and colour is awful, and that was before I dropped it in the toilet.


----------



## bleghc

obviously ????? (also how do u say that after prefacing it w "can't rly tell") 

tell me ata r ur eyes as blue as ur og avvie/the way i feel when u shit on my music taste :') and i kinda wanna make fun of u for the phone incident but thats happened to me a minimum of two times so










gna opportunize off ur inability to post ! @NexT poster here's a (non-crying/mildly more put-together) pic of my eyes


----------



## bleghc

> wow blehbleh ?? a fe-dom ??? who wouldve guessed
> 
> idk u look istj to me - a ni-dom bc ni-doms r always right


----------



## bleghc

hey ata if u cant post a picture of ur eyes why dont u just draw them a nd we can type u off that 

like this:


----------



## Mange

Type my gfs eyes


----------



## Siku

INTx perhaps? And you clearly shined the light in her right eye longer than the other. xD


----------



## bleghc

definitely getting np vibes from this one ! enfp? so/sx


----------



## Doccium

E*fp


----------



## Mange

Siku said:


> INTx perhaps? And you clearly shined the light in her right eye longer than the other. xD


She was on medication that caused that, had nothing to do with the light. 

But yes she is INTJ lol


----------



## bleghc

@*Doccium*hmmmmm !! some sort of isxp (f > t), gut type first (getting 9w8/8w9?) and also maybe cp6. no clue abt heart


----------



## Doccium

@blehBLEH

E*TP in disbelief


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## bleghc

@Enoch









 

ur eyes r pretty ata


----------



## Doccium

@Enoch

Yeah, @blehBLEH is right. They kinda reminded me of Jim from The Office. So would have typed them EN*P









As a senior prank we had to dress up for a week and I went as Alex DeLarge from A Clockwork Orange


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

INTP or INTJ in my opinion.  (but I don't have much explanation to back it up to be honest, it's the vibe your eyes give me) I think you have very beautiful eyes by the way.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

present, curious but reserved or hesitant and soft. isfp ennea 6

https://i.imgur.com/PhAiWys.jpg


----------



## lokasenna

@Occams Chainsaw Your eyes have a hardness, clarity, and intensity that I associate with ISTJ. Not sure about enneagram but in terms of instinctual variant, maybe sp/sx. 

As a kid:



















As an adult:


----------



## Doccium

Kinda reminds me of Wednesday Addams. Very intense - IN*J?


Large selection for every taste

* *


----------



## Alana

XNFP
Skip me


----------



## Sybow

@Doccium INTP


----------



## Crowbo

Ixfp


----------

